# MX Vs ATV Reflex?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone play this??

If you like MX, Supercross, Freestyle or Quads it's awesome!!!! Such good control of the riders / bikes, not since Motocross Madness on the PC was out has there been a decent MX game in my opinion but this is brilliant


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Got it but not played it yet mate.


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

got it too mate ordered it from hong kong so had it 2 months before it was relased here:thumb:

cracking game im well into motorcross so love it controls are really sweet you can pull some really good whips and scrub jumps too the only thing i find is the online is hit and miss you either get straight into a lobby that works or just keep getting put into empty lobbys,

xbox live for me:thumb: play it loads only seam to get into lobbys with the yanks there lap times are so quick, takes a while to get the hang of it but well worth it in my opinion,


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got this and really like it, but spend most my time on MW2 still...


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i bought this just after i bought my quad its not a bad game to be honest


----------

